# Need a riding mower.



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Bought a house on 1.85 acres. Any recommendations on a good zero radius mower?


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

dixiechopper


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

John deere ztrack or a good scag will be good


----------

